
Gates Foundation spent $775m on an education project that was worse than useless - doener
https://boingboing.net/2018/06/27/worse-than-useless-2.html
======
hsienmaneja
That article offered almost no analysis of substance. Instead, unsubstantiated
bulletpoints. Not doubting the claims but the article was barely an overview.

~~~
doener
I agree. Here you find the whole study:
[https://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR2242.html](https://www.rand.org/pubs/research_reports/RR2242.html)

